# Attested Degree Certificate



## Kate&Phil (May 3, 2010)

Hi,
I have been asked by the company I will be working for to get my degree certificate attested. Is this the same as getting the certificate legalised by the foreign office here in the UK?
Any help would be appreciated.
Cheers
Phil


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

Not my area of expertise but from what I have gleaned;

You need to get your degree certificate notorised at a solicitors, then get it stamped (apostillled) by the FCO in Milton Keynes, then stamped again by the UAE Embassy legalisation department in London.

If you do a search of the forum you should find further info on the subject.

Cheers
H-B-H


----------

